# Alpine Climb in the Pallisades Park, NJ



## E. Tage Larsen (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, I've been wondering for a while if anyone had the stats on the Climb from the main park road at the Alpine dock turn-off up to the ranger's station. I know it's about 1k in length but haven't managed to figure out the altitude or pitch.

If anyone has any information on any of that ride it would be great to have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.nycc.org/resources/re_regional_grades.html


----------



## E. Tage Larsen (Dec 25, 2005)

thanks, i''ve never seen that before.

NYCC lists this:


Alpine (police station) Hill—to grade change at top 1.07miles 400' 7.1%



Do we think that means the roundabout on the Pallisades road to the top at 9? "grade change at top" could mean the false flat by the station.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmm, I am not sure about that to tell you the truth.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

nice, not one freaking climb in dutchess county- and we've got a bunch! good thing I have an altimeter.


----------

